# Men at Archery Ranges...



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

I need to ask some advice from some of the more seasoned lady shooters out there. I'm new to the sport, and I am having a fantastic time. My only problem is, almost every time I show up to the range alone, I am approached by some (usually much older) guy who not only wants to talk about bows, but also about how old I might be, if I have a boyfriend, how I got into shooting: "Did a boyfriend or something get you into this?" I find all of these questions irrelevant. I shoot because I like it and I started because I wanted to, period. But they just keep pressing it, until I say I have a boyfriend (true or not, to me it is irrelevant when I'm talking to these guys) so they can just back off. I for one would prefer not to answer any question about this and talk about bows, hunting, shooting, fun stuff, but I don't want to be totally standoffish either. I feel totally silly to hide behind a boyfriend, whether he is present or not. Any advice out there?
(I've even switched archery fields because at the first one, I couldn't take it anymore. I thought this new one, which has a lot of families, would be better. It is only slightly).


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Be honest with them. It could be different in different places-- but here men are thrilled when they see women getting into the sport. Many want to get their wives/ gfs/ daughters involved, but can't figure out how to get them interested, so they may be picking your brain for ideas.
I've been on the range and seen women show up to shoot who are obviously new to the sport. If it becomes apparent that they need a little guidance, the men will almost swarm her. It's not a "wow she's hot, lets hit on her" thing.. they all just really want to see more women succeed in the sport. Then they reallise that they have overwhelmed her and agree that just one or two should help.

The old guys on the range.. well, they will talk to anyone for hours. They love to pass on thier knowledge and share their love of the sport. I will admit I've learned a lot from them. 

It's different if you feel they are not taking you seriously as a shooter and think its "cute" that a woman is shootinig-- but I honestly don't think I've ever run into that. 

But if you want to be left alone, hint that you are there to work on a specific issue and would like to focus. Most will appreciate that and back off. If they offer to help, smile sweetly and say no thank you, you just need to practice.


----------



## Skip Smith (Jul 30, 2010)

my wife gets a lot of "help" at our range

and usually I am there.

I guess there are lonely, but hopefully safe, people everywhere


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had all the same questions but I never felt it was like they were hitting on me but more amazed that a female was there shooting. There are alot of female archers but I guess not alot of guys see that often. Mainly it was older guys who were the ones asking and very willing to help. I never took offense too it I guess because I grew up with guys.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there another woman you might go shooting with? My sister and I go together, and while we get teased a bit (especially when the younger one does her goofy dance after getting a 12, not realizing the guys were watching her ), I get the sense that the guys have a lot of respect for us being out there, and they leave us be.


----------



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

There isn't another woman I can go with yet, but I might be up for recruiting one Thanks for all the advice, folks, I'm sure most of these guys aren't as menacing as I might be imagining. They probably come off as overbearing because they're excited to see a new face at their little old range! I just have to stop acting so weirded out!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Hachette said:


> There isn't another woman I can go with yet, but I might be up for recruiting one Thanks for all the advice, folks, I'm sure most of these guys aren't as menacing as I might be imagining. They probably come off as overbearing because they're excited to see a new face at their little old range! I just have to stop acting so weirded out!


That's a thought too-- they could be going a little overboard because they want to make sure you feel welcome. If you showed up and no one even said hello- you might not come back. Relax and get to know some of them- they can be a GREAT resource.


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

I had the same thing happen at my range. It is overbearing. Sometimes I feel like the guys have never seen a girl shoot before. They want to give advice and I appreciate that, but all I really want to do is shoot after work before I go home to my "other" job (homemaker). However, I am learning to be more understanding and become a good listener. I now give myself an extra 30 mins at the range as "talking time."


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just to chime in here, from a man's perspective...I have always been disappointed by the "looks" and "remarks" that many men make when an occasional woman has come into the range. It is embarassing. 

Sorry about that. I hope you find a range where that is not the case. There are some good ones out there. I am glad to see women taking up the sport, but sad to see women turned off by their experiences. 

The rest of us men should speak up when that happens.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> Just to chime in here, from a man's perspective...I have always been disappointed by the "looks" and "remarks" that many men make when an occasional woman has come into the range. It is embarassing.
> 
> Sorry about that. I hope you find a range where that is not the case. There are some good ones out there. I am glad to see women taking up the sport, but sad to see women turned off by their experiences.
> 
> The rest of us men should speak up when that happens.


Thanks and wow...there still are some gentlemen left in the world!!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Another Male perspective......

More women the better on the archery ranges out there. I'm so sick of talking to males all the time. I do enough of that at work, why bother when at play. I'm sure most men are gentleman and enjoy talking to the opposite sex for a change. So please ladies, grab a bow and get out there and have some fun


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

For the most part, most of the men I have encounter are impressed that a woman has taken interest in archery. I also find that a lot of men, where I am, are married, but are just trying to make me feel welcomed.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

VicxenNewbie said:


> I had the same thing happen at my range. It is overbearing. Sometimes I feel like the guys have never seen a girl shoot before. They want to give advice and I appreciate that, but all I really want to do is shoot after work before I go home to my "other" job (homemaker). However, I am learning to be more understanding and become a good listener. I now give myself an extra 30 mins at the range as "talking time."


Some haven't.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Hachette said:


> I need to ask some advice from some of the more seasoned lady shooters out there. I'm new to the sport, and I am having a fantastic time. My only problem is, almost every time I show up to the range alone, I am approached by some (usually much older) guy who not only wants to talk about bows, but also about how old I might be, if I have a boyfriend, how I got into shooting....


The good Lord invented mace for a reason sister. Spray it in his mouth as he is yapping. :thumbs_up


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Gig49 said:


> Another Male perspective......
> 
> More women the better on the archery ranges out there. I'm so sick of talking to males all the time. I do enough of that at work, why bother when at play. I'm sure most men are gentleman and enjoy talking to the opposite sex for a change. So please ladies, grab a bow and get out there and have some fun


OK :shade:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Some guys at the range are just that, talkers. They try to make everyone feel welcome and go over and above when they see a women on the range. I have had 2 girlfriends that shot, that I have brought to ranges with me. They would get overwhelmed by guys trying to help them. Eventually one beat a regular visiter there, and the over the top welcome stopped on the spot. My best advice is to go out there and prove what you can do with a bow. The welcome will stop and you will be viewed and a regular shooter.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Well here is another male perspective. I for one love to talk to people and finding similar interests in the opposite sex is a major plus. I have just come out of a long marriage that still hurts deeply. I have no desire to have a relationship with anyone but when I do I will want someone who shares my interest.

If the guys wont leave you alone dont give up on what you like to do. Just be honest with them and tell them you are not interested. Being friendly is ok though as you might learn a lot from them. nobody can ever have too many friends. I love to share my knowledge with newcomers. Male or female I know how exciting it can be dealing with a new archery addiction. Have fun and laugh at their attempts.


----------



## redheadirishgrl (Aug 9, 2010)

MULIES4EVER said:


> Well here is another male perspective. I for one love to talk to people and finding similar interests in the opposite sex is a major plus. I have just come out of a long marriage that still hurts deeply. I have no desire to have a relationship with anyone but when I do I will want someone who shares my interest.
> 
> If the guys wont leave you alone dont give up on what you like to do. Just be honest with them and tell them you are not interested. Being friendly is ok though as you might learn a lot from them. nobody can ever have too many friends. I love to share my knowledge with newcomers. Male or female I know how exciting it can be dealing with a new archery addiction. Have fun and laugh at their attempts.


AMEN! I gave up riding my motorcycle because I kept getting the "wrong kind of attention."

Never again will I ever give up something I love because others make me uncomfortable. My sanity is much too important to me. 

If I were there, I'd totally go shooting with you. But, I'm not. Instead I'm stuck going with my jerkface brother-in-law.


----------



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

redheadirishgrl said:


> If I were there, I'd totally go shooting with you. But, I'm not. Instead I'm stuck going with my jerkface brother-in-law.


Haha! Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Hachette said:


> I need to ask some advice from some of the more seasoned lady shooters out there. I'm new to the sport, and I am having a fantastic time. My only problem is, almost every time I show up to the range alone, I am approached by some (usually much older) guy who not only wants to talk about bows, but also about how old I might be, if I have a boyfriend, how I got into shooting: "Did a boyfriend or something get you into this?" I find all of these questions irrelevant. I shoot because I like it and I started because I wanted to, period. But they just keep pressing it, until I say I have a boyfriend (true or not, to me it is irrelevant when I'm talking to these guys) so they can just back off. I for one would prefer not to answer any question about this and talk about bows, hunting, shooting, fun stuff, but I don't want to be totally standoffish either. I feel totally silly to hide behind a boyfriend, whether he is present or not. Any advice out there?
> (I've even switched archery fields because at the first one, I couldn't take it anymore. I thought this new one, which has a lot of families, would be better. It is only slightly).


So, do you have a boyfriend? :wink:

Seriously, I don't know how you ladies do it. Anytime I am at the shop and a woman is shooting that is the least bit attractive, it is like moths to a flame. Sickening part is most of the archers there are married.

Oh well, overall archers are a good group, not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> Some haven't.


Exactly. Sure, you ladies here all shoot... but I have YET to see a female shooting a bow... with my own two eyes.

I mean you have to be honest with yourself. It is a male dominated activity and it is just out of the norm to see a female at the archery range, gun range.... whatever. 

Plus, you have to excuse us goombas, we initially walk over to help... and end up staying because you smell better than the guy behind the counter.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> Just to chime in here, from a man's perspective...I have always been disappointed by the "looks" and "remarks" that many men make when an occasional woman has come into the range. It is embarrassing.
> 
> Sorry about that. I hope you find a range where that is not the case. There are some good ones out there. I am glad to see women taking up the sport, but sad to see women turned off by their experiences.
> 
> The rest of us men should speak up when that happens.


I love hanging out with the guys at my club, but it took some time to get used to them, and them to me. I am married and they see my husband from time to time, but I'm the one who spends most of the time at the club, practicing and shooting the leagues. I have gotten through the stage where everyone wants to help me, to being told I'm just one of the guys. 

There are times when I am with a group of men, occasionally a couple of them take the jokes too far and they get way too crude for me. If I complain about it I'm told I'm too sensitive, that I should be happy I'm considered "One of the guys." When I talk to some of the other men one on one they will admit they were uncomfortable with the jokes too, that those things should not be said around a woman, and that they would be offended if that was said around their wife.

I do wish the men who agree with me would speak up when the jokes get out of hand! But they remain silent. Just to have a couple of them say to the jokers, I think you have crossed the line would be a big help!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

got to look at it from there view. maybe there old and lonly and see a girl with a common interrest and are trying to find love? could be it or they think archery is just a mans sport.

i think its great more girls are getting into archery every year. theres this little girl (has to be like 12) that shoots at the local shop in the leagues and i bet she can out shoot half the guys there. impressive shooter for sure.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

McStamper said:


> I do wish the men who agree with me would speak up when the jokes get out of hand! But they remain silent. Just to have a couple of them say to the jokers, I think you have crossed the line would be a big help!


Therein lies the problem IMO. You want to be equal... seen as an equal, treated as an equal... but only when it suits you.

I can see it from both sides. On one side, certain things shouldn't be said around women and some times, some guys take jokes too far. 

On the other hand, you have invaded their "space" and fought to become one of the guys so to them you are just another guy in the group. Not saying that an archery range/shop is no place for a woman or anything but it is an activity that is probably a good 80-90 percent male.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> Therein lies the problem IMO. You want to be equal... seen as an equal, treated as an equal... but only when it suits you.
> 
> I can see it from both sides. On one side, certain things shouldn't be said around women and some times, some guys take jokes too far.
> 
> On the other hand, you have invaded their "space" and fought to become one of the guys so to them you are just another guy in the group. Not saying that an archery range/shop is no place for a woman or anything but it is an activity that is probably a good 80-90 percent male.


You have a very good point, however, if you want more women in the sport, men need to recognize that occasionally we are going to be around. Viewing the shop as "their" space just kinda reinforces the idea that men don't want women to shoot.

And oh BTW, we are equal. Its not a matter of only when it suits us, its a matter of common decency. One of the previous posters pointed out that it wasn't just her that was offended by the jokes, some of the men were too.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man there are a lot of guys in the women's forum LOL I might as well also.


On a serious note, if you go to a bunch of the shoots you will start seeing some of the same people there. Some all women groups or family groups tend to frequent a whole circuit. Maybe you can talk to them and start meeting up with them at the shoots and shoot with them. Then you can concentrate on your shooting and not the "other" stuff. I am certain you will be able to find a good group.


Sorry that one might have intimidated or offended you. We are all not like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

I know the feeling...some of them act like un-neutered dogs...ridiculous!!! Just keep it all business and if they're toooooo persistent...don't be afraid to tell them "Nunya"!! If you lived in SW Idaho, I'd shoot with ya anytime!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Guys,*

Well we all know how most guys are. 

They are probably just curious about you. 
Don't worry it will wear off in a while and you'll be considered a friend. 

I work in our shop full time and the majority of our customers are men. I have only had one person make me feel "dirty" by the way he acted towards me. And, my husband let me handle the situation by myself and did not butt in to "save me". I earned a lot of respect that day.

I've met some really nice guys and some crude ones too. I guess you will have to just have thicker skin and let the comments if any, roll off your back. 

If you need to practice, let them know your time is limited and although you appreciate their interest, you really need to practice. Tell them if you need help you will ask.

They will learn to respect you.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Me and my girls go and shoot ( three blondes) and we have had this problem LOTS of times. I am nice to them but keep shooting. eventyally they will get the idea that you are there to "do Work' and not chat!!


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm empathetic towards the the OP. New shooter, a woman nonetheless, brings attention; however, the issue may also be territorial. 

I go to a public range and there a bunch of old timers there who shoot almost every day, all day. When a "new" shooter arrives they give him/her the evil eye and sometimes the third degree. I've noticed people, families, being intimidated and not welcomed. 

I pretty much stay away from them, exclusively shooting the 70m target but converse when I'm done. They're good guys, however can be very intimidating to new shooters.

The last thing the sports need is for "new' shooters to not feel welcomed, this will sour their attitudes towards archers and archery.


----------



## redheadirishgrl (Aug 9, 2010)

TTluvs2hunt said:


> I know the feeling...some of them act like un-neutered dogs...ridiculous!!! Just keep it all business and if they're toooooo persistent...don't be afraid to tell them "Nunya"!! If you lived in SW Idaho, I'd shoot with ya anytime! [
> 
> See, you've got shooting buddies in AZ AND Idaho now :teeth:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

emesa said:


> You have a very good point, however, if you want more women in the sport, men need to recognize that occasionally we are going to be around. *Viewing the shop as "their" space just kinda reinforces the idea that men don't want women to shoot.*
> 
> And oh BTW, we are equal. Its not a matter of only when it suits us, its a matter of common decency. One of the previous posters pointed out that it wasn't just her that was offended by the jokes, some of the men were too.


In response to the bolded sentence. 

I don't think that by viewing the shop as their space reinforces the idea that men don't want women to shoot. Think about it like this. Say you have a group of women that you hang out with and do a certain activity and have been doing for years. Lets say a girls night out. All of a sudden, a lone guy shows up to be a part of the girls night out. Will there be no more "girl talk" because there is now a guy in the room?

It's not that guys don't want women to shoot or whatever. I think it has more to do with the fact that most guys that have been hanging out at the shop for years aren't used to having a woman in the group due to the fact that up until recently... there weren't many women shooting bows (and there still aren't many).

I know that some guys hang out at the shop/range as a getaway from the wife/girlfriend/kids/work... and want to hang out with the guys. In the current "overly PC" state of the world... we have to have somewhere to act like guys and talk about guy stuff... since barbershops have been run off by supercuts and the like, for some, the archery shop may have been the last bastion of hope.


----------



## Bow_Huntr (Jul 30, 2010)

hmm...the girls have a good point...
i am from a small city so when i go to archery, and i shoot at 2 different clubs just so i can get as much shooting in as possible!
i see this all the time, and i have told the guys, leave them alone and let them do there thing! if they want advice or help they will ask!
sometimes, and i have seen it, as soon as a female walks in the guys all watch her and then she feels uncomfortable and wont come back just for that reason. And who can blame them!!
when they walk in...say hello...welcome them to the club or shoot, let them know that they are welcome and tell them, if they need or want any help feel free to ask. can also tell them that is great to have a female come out to shoot and enjoy the sport...
the old saying goes, you can attract more bees with honey then you can with mustard!
i personally think it is great to see females coming out to shoot and also getting out there hunting....!!!!
just my opinion!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Guys*

I really don't want the guys in our shop to stop being "Guys" 

Once in a while a guy will make an off color joke then look at me with a scared look and say he is sorry. 

I usually just laugh and reassure them that I have heard worse. This usually puts them at ease and they do not have to worry about being totally 'PC" around me. I'm not easily offended.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> Therein lies the problem IMO. You want to be equal... seen as an equal, treated as an equal... but only when it suits you.
> 
> I can see it from both sides. On one side, certain things shouldn't be said around women and some times, some guys take jokes too far.
> 
> On the other hand, you have invaded their "space" and fought to become one of the guys so to them you are just another guy in the group. Not saying that an archery range/shop is no place for a woman or anything but it is an activity that is probably a good 80-90 percent male.


I hear ya, I understand I've entered a mans world. I like being a woman and enjoy being treated like one. I never said I wanted to be treated exactly like a equal / a man. Heck if that were the case I'd be out of arrows in no time because there are often times I can't pull them out of the targets! LOL I really do appreciate all the help the guys give me and their friendship, they have always gone out of their way to make me feel welcome. They have helped me become a better archer and many of the guys feel like part of my family now.

I was told when I joined the 3D leagues that the jokes could get out of hand sometimes and it wasn't going to change just because I was there. I do feel like I invaded their space, and therefore feel funny about speaking up when the jokes get too crude. I am no prude and it takes a lot to embarrass me, and yes for the most part I joke right along with the guys. Could be some of what adds to my embarresment is I'm old enough that I could be some of the members mother. 

Like Bowhuntr64 said, "The rest of us men should speak up when that happens." It would just be nice to have some support from a few of the men who also feel uncomfortable when occasionally the jokes go too far.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

I see it in our area a bit, but it turns out humbling to most of the men shooters who think they know everything. I am a male, just to clearify. The pro shop I identify with is owned by a woman, Shelley, who has forgot more about archery then I will ever know. The thing about her she can back it up on the range. She actually just got dome shooting at the worlds in Germany last week for team USA. It is funny to watch some of the men on the range try to put there 2 cents in and help her out sometimes. She will take a handfull of shots and the guys usually just walk away because they realize she is much better then they are. Funny to watch!!

There has been an influx of woman shooting archery around here and I know it has a little to do with Shelley. Just her being a woman has opened alot of doors for other woman to get involved. It has been great to see. 

As far as guys trying to help you out, I think they mean no harm. If you feel creeped out when they do, trust your gut. 

After a little more time on the range you will find who to go to for advice and help. Archery is a great sport with the majority being super people. Stick with it!


----------



## Artemis1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting thread for sure. I took up archery for my 30th birthday. Had always wanted to be more involved in the outdoors and when a man came into my life that was an avid outdoorsman and actually interested in mentoring me, I jumped at the chance. I was fortunate that he worked at a pro shop where I could come shoot after hours and not feel embarrassed with my shooting and after that, started shooting everywhere I could....another range, my garage etc. Passersby usually gawk and it makes me smile. The first few times at a new range, they're watching to see if they can assess if you're new by how well you shoot etc. 

The older guys used to come up and offer all their wisdom and that's stopped the better I've gotten. At our archery club range, my boyfriend says the men gawk but I've never caught them doing it. The younger guys comment that they wish their wives would just come and sit together and watch them shoot after work even though they aren't interested in shooting, so when they see a female shoot, I think they admire it.

I for one, think my boyfriend looks sexiest in full draw and I'm sure it's the same for him. There's nothing wrong with that. To balance that, he makes sure to tell me he's impressed by my shooting even when I'm not and with all the research I do on my own to make myself better.

How I handle the pests (so to speak) is to let them offer their advice, kindly thank them and then let them know, I'm paying for my time to shoot and get better by shooting which I'd like to get back to. They get the hint. 

Good Luck and I hope things get better for you. I for one especially appreciate the feedback of any archer on AT when I'm seeking help-male or female-we all have different life experiences that contribute to our opinions and AT is a great forum for us to obsess together about a great sport!!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> In response to the bolded sentence.
> 
> I don't think that by viewing the shop as their space reinforces the idea that men don't want women to shoot. Think about it like this. Say you have a group of women that you hang out with and do a certain activity and have been doing for years. Lets say a girls night out. All of a sudden, a lone guy shows up to be a part of the girls night out. Will there be no more "girl talk" because there is now a guy in the room?
> 
> ...


May I just say, thank you for your arguments being put in a very non-argumentative way. It is kinda nice to have a reasonable discussion on this topic without everyone going all in a tizzy. And, nice comeback, you are absolutely right, I hadn't viewed that side of the issue.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

emesa said:


> May I just say, thank you for your arguments being put in a very non-argumentative way. It is kinda nice to have a reasonable discussion on this topic without everyone going all in a tizzy. And, nice comeback, you are absolutely right, I hadn't viewed that side of the issue.


Even us knuckle draggers can get it right from time to time.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Once you get to where you out shoot them on a regular basis most of them will leave you alone 
no matter where you go boys will be boys, We used to have this guy at work we called the "Pott Bellied Stallion" Any time a new woman came to work he would be on them relentlessly, It was pathetically comical but it almost made your ashamed to be a man with him around playing the fool. 

I had this attractive lady recently shoot with me at a tournament this summer. Just out of the blue she asked if she could shoot with me in my group, the men were sniffing around her all dam day not only was it annoying for her it was an annoying distraction for all of us in our group. I told one of the guys we should video tape these fools swooning for her attention then play it back so they can see how they look.

Don't let anyone drive you away from your passion to shoot Archery


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Indianbullet said:


> We used to have this guy at work we called the "Pott Bellied Stallion"


Ugh, Not a mental image I needed, Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

From another Man's perspective, We need all the female shooters we can get, I hate when we goto the range and they hover over you when you are trying to have a goodtime. When i first joined my club i had abunch of people ask me what you want and kinda look at me like what am I doing. Mind you it was only at the clubhouse bar so thats why. I guess all i can say is ignore them or answer them to an extent.

Dan


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am glad to say I have never had that problem. Most of the time I am with hubby but I have shot with friends when he couldnt make it.. But I have also been around the ranges enough to "prove myself" as a shooter.. So the are for the most part very courtious toward me.. We talk and joke. but there are some ppl that dont like me cuz ( not to be cocky) they cant beat me.. :wink: But that goes for men and women alike.. get overly competitve and it'll eat ya up.. I go shoot and have fun it will turn out the way it turns out.. :beer:


----------



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the moral support! I am also starting to get the idea that if I go ahead and start the conversation first, it is better. That way I have more power to end it when I feel done talking. Even if I just say "Whelp, have fun!" and walk fifteen feet over it seems like I can establish that I'm starting some alone shooting time. 

My other strategy is to shoot while most every else is at their 9-5. I do a lot of freelance stuff so I can often make this work.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Hachette said:


> I need to ask some advice from some of the more seasoned lady shooters out there. I'm new to the sport, and I am having a fantastic time. My only problem is, almost every time I show up to the range alone, I am approached by some (usually much older) guy who not only wants to talk about bows, but also about how old I might be, if I have a boyfriend, how I got into shooting: "Did a boyfriend or something get you into this?" I find all of these questions irrelevant. I shoot because I like it and I started because I wanted to, period. But they just keep pressing it, until I say I have a boyfriend (true or not, to me it is irrelevant when I'm talking to these guys) so they can just back off. I for one would prefer not to answer any question about this and talk about bows, hunting, shooting, fun stuff, but I don't want to be totally standoffish either. I feel totally silly to hide behind a boyfriend, whether he is present or not. Any advice out there?
> (I've even switched archery fields because at the first one, I couldn't take it anymore. I thought this new one, which has a lot of families, would be better. It is only slightly).


Oh! Dear,

I missed this thread from a few months ago but I am compelled to share with you my experience. When I started archery back in the 1990's, my husband and I would go practice when there is no one else around or we would go with other families (ie husband+wife+children). Otherwise, I am constantly surrounded by 4-5 guys who are trying to be helpful to my technique or equipment.

Unlike other places, our club range has many female beginners and there are 'volunteer coaches' who usually just hang around the ladies and spend probably 90% of time with the female beginners than the male beginners. They all backed off from me when they realized that I was shooting better score than most of them, all thanks to my husband's help which gets me up running in no time at all. 

That is the juncture when I decided to become a female archery coach to help the new female archers into the sport. *It is much more effective when a female beginner shows up at the range and there is a female coach or female volunteer to greet her and try to be helpful to her.*

So just when I thought that everything has settled down, my daughter has turned 14 and got serious with archery, and she is now facing the same problem with a younger set of guys at the range. So I recruited her to become my assistant and the situation is much better now.

Sometimes I feel the archery range should be organized like a church. When new people show up, there should be a welcome-committee of sort to help the new comer. A single female beginner should be greeted by a female coach, a new bf/gf pair should be helped by a young couple who are more seasoned archers. There are too many girls got turned off or scared off the archery range not because they don't like archery, but rather they got turned off by the social setting of the club. 

Then again every archery club only has so many volunteers, so it is tough to try to take care every new visitor.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Archery is like any other sport or activity where there are men and women. There are boundaries on both sides. But no reason why everyone can't get along. I agree with the girls AND the guys. Only because I have experienced the google looks from guys, but mostly because they are surprised a woman has even picked up a bow to begin with. I grew up around guys, more of a tomboy myself anyway, so I feel like one of the guys anyway....mean to say it's easy for me to "blend" in so to speak. On the other hand, I can totally understand where a guy could feel "threatened" for lack of a better word by a woman coming into a range or shop, especially if it's mostly or all guys that are usually there. Guys, were NOT taking it over...LOL. Just make us feel welcome and good about ourselves for shooting and you'll have a great friend and range buddy!  If it were an all girl range and some guys or just one guy came in, I'm sure I would suffer from "what the heck is HE doing here" for a moment..


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

McStamper said:


> I hear ya, I understand I've entered a mans world. I like being a woman and enjoy being treated like one. I never said I wanted to be treated exactly like a equal / a man. Heck if that were the case I'd be out of arrows in no time because there are often times I can't pull them out of the targets! LOL I really do appreciate all the help the guys give me and their friendship, they have always gone out of their way to make me feel welcome. They have helped me become a better archer and many of the guys feel like part of my family now.
> 
> I was told when I joined the 3D leagues that the jokes could get out of hand sometimes and it wasn't going to change just because I was there. I do feel like I invaded their space, and therefore feel funny about speaking up when the jokes get too crude. I am no prude and it takes a lot to embarrass me, and yes for the most part I joke right along with the guys. Could be some of what adds to my embarresment is I'm old enough that I could be some of the members mother.
> 
> Like Bowhuntr64 said, "The rest of us men should speak up when that happens." It would just be nice to have some support from a few of the men who also feel uncomfortable when occasionally the jokes go too far.


I guess I have had the opposite experience. I feel like the guys around here censor themselves, or someone beats them across the head if they even swear when I'm around.... all because I'm a girl. That right there sort of makes me feel sort of like an outsider... because it then seems like the guys can't just relax, and be themselves when I'm around. I try not to take too much offense to it though, because like in your case, I probably would get really embarrassed if the jokes started getting crude. The way I look at it though... as long as it doesn't prevent me from shooting, I can deal with it.


----------



## okla bow girl (Sep 22, 2010)

I also think a lot also has to deal with how the woman presents herself. I have watched girls my age who go out and more or less flirt with all the guys and they get a completely different sort of respect than girls that are out there taking it seriously. I have improved my scores immensely from guys at the range giving me tips once they figured out that my main goal when I am shooting is to get better not meet my next date. You will also figure out which guys are there to help you and which ones are there to pick you up when your score starts getting better than theirs. They guys wanting to help you are happy for you. They guys wanting to pick you up are gone. :noidea:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

okla bow girl said:


> I also think a lot also has to deal with how the woman presents herself. I have watched girls my age who go out and more or less flirt with all the guys and they get a completely different sort of respect than girls that are out there taking it seriously. I have improved my scores immensely from guys at the range giving me tips once they figured out that my main goal when I am shooting is to get better not meet my next date. You will also figure out which guys are there to help you and which ones are there to pick you up when your score starts getting better than theirs. They guys wanting to help you are happy for you. They guys wanting to pick you up are gone. :noidea:


I think that is the case some of the time... other times there are just guys who are constantly trolling... but nothing a good "cold shoulder" can't take care of. :wink:


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I think shooting in the ASA has helped me a lot. I get to shoot with other women and I know I am a good archer, so when I go back to these local shops and shoots it takes makes me cringe a little but I am okay. Last summer we drove a few hours for a local shoot that was supposed to be hard, and therefore good practice. When we got there and I signed in it said ASA regulations on a sign so I asked if the yardage was marked for the hunter class. He looked at me and said no it is unmarked, like I was stupid, but ASA hunter class is marked. I then asked what my max yardage was and he told me 32 yards! 32 yards, okay who made up these rules. Shouldn't it have been 30 or 35, then the guys goes on to explain the scoring rings to me. Finally a guy we shoot ASA with came over and overheard the guy explaining the 8 ring to me and said, "She knows all this." and ushered me away.

I can't stand it when men don't think that you can handle a bow. I don't mind the personal questions as much as the ones that don't think you are a serious shooter.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

archermarj said:


> I think shooting in the ASA has helped me a lot. I get to shoot with other women and I know I am a good archer, so when I go back to these local shops and shoots it takes makes me cringe a little but I am okay. Last summer we drove a few hours for a local shoot that was supposed to be hard, and therefore good practice. When we got there and I signed in it said ASA regulations on a sign so I asked if the yardage was marked for the hunter class. He looked at me and said no it is unmarked, like I was stupid, but ASA hunter class is marked. I then asked what my max yardage was and he told me 32 yards! 32 yards, okay who made up these rules. Shouldn't it have been 30 or 35, then the guys goes on to explain the scoring rings to me. Finally a guy we shoot ASA with came over and overheard the guy explaining the 8 ring to me and said, "She knows all this." and ushered me away.
> 
> I can't stand it when men don't think that you can handle a bow. I don't mind the personal questions as much as the ones that don't think you are a serious shooter.


Yeah the whole going to a different range thing gets me!!! This year I chose to shoot womens k40 since I suck at judging yardage so we go to this one place and it is no rangefinders allowed...and then he only shoots center '12.' Then no speed limit in some classes...he says he doesn't like ASA rules...but he has ASA insurance on his range...not that he even shoots an ASA event to see what it is all about!!! Last time we went there he had 15 targets set for the 'tournament' and 10 more set for some other thing he was doing....I don't really like going there but I love to shoot so I guess I will keep going....this is also the same place that I called a guy out on the practice range for shooting at the 20 yard bag when a dad and his son were at the 40 yard bale.....bad...bad...bad!!!


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL! Men are such dogs! I married my wife because she is strong and holds her own! My daughter is getting into archery and I hope that she sticks with it and is a bit like her mother, course Daddy will be right there. Who said that archery is a MANs sport? I thought that it was A SPORT! Congrats to you ladies! Keep it up and from now on I will sound out when needed.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear you feel the way you do. I don't shoot @ the range much and it is not far away. I'm more of a shoot the real thing type of guy. But i do my share of getting ready there out on the range,,,practice and broadheads etc.

I cannot say i have encountered a lone woman ever in all my years of shooting. Again i am not a frequent range shooter/3-d shooter. However being that I am the so called "rare" commodity on the range,,,I do notice that people recognize me as one who they have not seen or met before. Most peeps do come up and introduce themselves in a gentlemanly manner.

Overall I would say our sport is filled with people who like people and who like to share their love for the sport for all who may be interested,,,and UNFORTUNETLY for those such as yourself who may not be interested.

Though I cannot say what was in the heart or intent of your encounters with these types of men,,,Their intentions may be honest,,,may not be honest. Bottomline is they were "cordial". From there i would just go about doing my business and that is running some arrows thru their paces and sort of show your concentration to what you are doing and not the conversation.

People will get the "hint" you are there for a PURPOSE of shooting not socializing. Most times I am @ the range I simply get my bow out and begin firing 4 arrow ends,,,one after another like a machine trying to get a workout. There isn't much time for pleasantries during this time. It's when you relax when people approach you. From my experience.

So if you cant find a partner to shoot with,,,get there and be all about what you are doing,,,shooting and practicing to get better. Pull your arrows and get in the car and go home and leave them asking questions to themselves,,,,"just who was this wonder woman archer anyway " ???


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

okla bow girl said:


> I also think a lot also has to deal with how the woman presents herself. I have watched girls my age who go out and more or less flirt with all the guys and they get a completely different sort of respect than girls that are out there taking it seriously. I have improved my scores immensely from guys at the range giving me tips once they figured out that my main goal when I am shooting is to get better not meet my next date. You will also figure out which guys are there to help you and which ones are there to pick you up when your score starts getting better than theirs. They guys wanting to help you are happy for you. They guys wanting to pick you up are gone. :noidea:


That is so true. When I started archery back in the 1990's, there are times I would visit the archery range after work without my husband with me. There is always this harmlessly looking old man practicing his bare bow there. When he saw me there, it only take a few minutes before he is standing right next to me and talk to me about archery and the techniques. He would talk to the point that I wasn't sure should I aim and talk the same time (obviously not a good idea) or put down my bow and just finish the conversation. The next thing I know, his hands are on my shoulders and my waist, saying that my form needs improvement. This might be ok if he is my coach, but he is not, and there was no one else around at the range except the two of us. So I smiled at him and thank him for his help, and just packed up and left.

Later I found out that the old man's daughter has moved away, and he is all alone without a family. The way he was helping me was how he used to help his daughter to shoot. But regardless of his intention, I always tried to be very polite to him but kept him at a distance unless my husband is there with me. When our club started junior league, I even asked him to help out with the children, but never alone with him again.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well it goes both ways. dont show up at the range wearing hot pants and a white halter top.....


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your experience at the ranges!!! It is not right for those of either sex to take advantage on the range. My wife has that issue in another sport, the above mentioned advice is sound. The more she showed up with her game and straight forward talk they started to leave her alone. She now has so much game the men leave her alone, she cleans their clock physically and verbally. Hang in there sisters, take a friend to shoot back up for you! I wanted to go talk to all the men with alternative thoughts, but she wanted to handle it herself so when it stopped it would be over. Seek out a sister, start a shoot with a friend week, ask for a ladies evening only at your range, even a small winter league to have fun with your new friends. Best of luck! Don't give up. Juanmaria


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

MN_Chick said:


> Be honest with them. It could be different in different places-- but here men are thrilled when they see women getting into the sport. Many want to get their wives/ gfs/ daughters involved, but can't figure out how to get them interested, so they may be picking your brain for ideas.
> I've been on the range and seen women show up to shoot who are obviously new to the sport. If it becomes apparent that they need a little guidance, the men will almost swarm her. It's not a "wow she's hot, lets hit on her" thing.. they all just really want to see more women succeed in the sport. Then they reallise that they have overwhelmed her and agree that just one or two should help.


I think..well, I hope...that there's a lot of validity to this. When we're at the range, I get almost as much of this as my wife and kids do; and it's always interest in how I got 'em all to shoot with me. Funny thing is, though, it's my wife's hobby; she did it, not me.

Now, when the 17-year-old is with us, that sometimes gets another kind of attention all together. If she'd quit wearing lot cut tanktops and anchoring on her, er, chest when the oh-so-hormonal teen boys show up, that'd most likely stop...

...but most lose interest when they see how she shoots; she doesn't need any help and her results can be dangerous to the fragile male ego.

Leave some room for the well-intentioned, but take crap from no one. I'd guess that most guys from whom you are feeling inappropriate interest would be embarrassed to find out how you feel about it. Back em up if you have to, men respect strong people. 

Keep shooting and have fun! You're in Oregon, where? We shoot in Mount Shasta and Redding and are looking for a fun place to visit and shoot in Southern Oregon...and you'll have to meet my wife in order to understand just how benign that offer is!

It'll get better!

Steve


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh yeah....don't forget that you are holding a whole bunch of pointy sticks. I showed this to my wife and she reminded me that the one time the teenager got attention that she didn't appreciate from a fella who didn't take the hint, she poked him in the belly with the pointy end of an arrow and said, "Dude, you're in my space." End of discussion.

Steve


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

alleycatdad said:


> Oh yeah....don't forget that you are holding a whole bunch of pointy sticks. I showed this to my wife and she reminded me that the one time the teenager got attention that she didn't appreciate from a fella who didn't take the hint, she poked him in the belly with the pointy end of an arrow and said, "Dude, you're in my space." End of discussion.
> 
> Steve


Good for her! LOL


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, when his two friends stopped laughing and got upoff the floor, he took em and left. Still see them, haven't seen him again. 

Teens...

S


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't give up on the range atmosphere. It's a great networking and knowledge base. Like any place, you may have to work past a few of the less desireable characters - but unless you're always planning to shoot at home it's best you just to handle the individuals in whichever style suits your personality.

I love heading to our range to shoot. But I choose my times appropriately. If I want to socialize and get some help I head there during scheduled "group" times. If I want to work on my form and technique I head during the low times as my schedule allows.

Either way I give myself permission to chat with the gang for a few minutes before starting any type of shooting. The other thing that will help is simply not responding to people talking to you while you're shooting - which I'm still trying to get the hang of. If you politely warn them that you have a personal policy of not talking while shooting most people are polite enough to wait.

As for the personal questions side of thing. You need to decide what's a little too personal and establish the groundwork before jumping to conclusions. If you answer personal questions you will be expected to answer more, if you politely stay consistent with a "I'm sorry, that's a little personal and I don't know you that well" most honest, helpful guys will get the hint. As for the creeps - just practice and out-shoot them. Then they'll leave you alone.


----------



## Kelly17 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am the only woman in my family who hunts PERIOD with a gun or bow. And get this I am the ONLY woman who married into the Campbell family who hunts either. Most of the women have NOTHING to do with it; they don't even care when their husbands or sons get a deer or any other animal. It's sad really, but I LOVE going with the guys. They always make me feel welcome which I am extremely thankful for. My mother-in-law I love her and we get along....She loves to go shopping with me, but I don't think she gets why I want to hunt and fish. She doesn't eat ANY of the game they bring home deer meat, elk meat, fish....nothing. I think I get more negative from the women in my life than the men for hunting. I agree that it would be nice to have a girl to go with you, but as an independent woman you should be allowed to be comfortable enough to go by yourself. I know that my husband appreciates all the women who hunt with a bow. I think he respects them more because it's so much more of a challenge than gun hunting. I wish you all the best of luck and hope you find a friend to go with sometimes because it is fun by yourself, but a blast with another lady! We have a TON of ladies in Oklahoma that are picking up bows these days, and I am so excited to be a part of it!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Kelly17 said:


> I am the only woman in my family who hunts PERIOD with a gun or bow. And get this I am the ONLY woman who married into the Campbell family who hunts either. Most of the women have NOTHING to do with it; they don't even care when their husbands or sons get a deer or any other animal. It's sad really, but I LOVE going with the guys. They always make me feel welcome which I am extremely thankful for. My mother-in-law I love her and we get along....She loves to go shopping with me, but I don't think she gets why I want to hunt and fish. She doesn't eat ANY of the game they bring home deer meat, elk meat, fish....nothing. I think I get more negative from the women in my life than the men for hunting. I agree that it would be nice to have a girl to go with you, but as an independent woman you should be allowed to be comfortable enough to go by yourself. I know that my husband appreciates all the women who hunt with a bow. I think he respects them more because it's so much more of a challenge than gun hunting. I wish you all the best of luck and hope you find a friend to go with sometimes because it is fun by yourself, but a blast with another lady! We have a TON of ladies in Oklahoma that are picking up bows these days, and I am so excited to be a part of it!


You and I share a lot in common, none of my lady-in-laws hunt or target practice with rifle or bow. Talking archery or rifle handloading only gets a blank stare back from the whole lot of them. Fortunately, my husband and I have been getting our three daughters to shoot rifles and do archery. So I am no longer alone in this situation.

One time my daughter showed the in-laws her 0.4 inch group target shot with her .308 rifle at 200 yard, the ladies were first nonplussed at what is the big deal with a hole in the center of a piece of paper. After the husbands explained to the wives, it was hilarious to see the change of their facial expressions. I have never seen eye brows looking bored can arch so high once they understood the hole was punched multiple times from two football fields away.

It is not necessary about women vs men. I feel it is great to have a family to be able appreciate something together, be it sports or art or music. We are truly very blessed to have very open-minded in-laws from both sides of famiy.


----------



## laut (Mar 31, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> The good Lord invented mace for a reason sister. Spray it in his mouth as he is yapping. :thumbs_up


Give me a bloody break !!!! They should leave the low cut and tank top shirt at home and pull up their jean !!!! The men just trying to help out and pass on their archery skill to other gender in a male dominated sport!!!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on how not to help the women. I've been guilty in the past, trying to help. I'll become a spectator and watch from the sidelines.

Keep up the good shooting ladies!


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> well it goes both ways. dont show up at the range wearing hot pants and a white halter top.....


Really? That's what we're supposed to be wearing at the ranges? I must not have received the memo. Here I've been wearing sweatshirts and jeans. Sometimes a suit and heels if I'm coming to the range right after work. 

Your attitude is exactly what we're talking about here. I'm very fortunate that I haven't had some of the experiences at the range that other women here have had. The guys that shoot at the range I do have been nothing but supportive and helpful. Of course, my husband owns the range, so I might be getting preferential treatment, but my husband is very adamant that there needs to be more women in the sport. When other women come in, they are treated with respect. If a man shows any disrespect or harasses anyone - male are female - they are asked to leave. I think that's something every range owner should do, because shooting should be fun and you shouldn't have to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

its cause you must be some hot stuff!  lol i havent been to archery ranges mainly for that fact. I just shoot in my backyard. my dad and I have a little set up. it seems to work well. and out at our ranch i have some things set up. I just got my boyfriend into it.. funny how it worked out that way. Im hoping that he and i can go to ranges together and hopefully start going to 3D shoots. i see where your coming from though. I know i would feel uncomfortable. you should just start asking them questions that dont concern shooting. ask them about their wifes, or whatever. lol see what you can come up with. lol


----------



## laut (Mar 31, 2006)

oct71 said:


> Thanks for the advice on how not to help the women. I've been guilty in the past, trying to help. I'll become a spectator and watch from the sidelines.
> 
> Keep up the good shooting ladies!


You are the smart one !! The dum one get pepper spray in their mouth and stun gun between their legs. They may get a arrow in the backend as they running away.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> well it goes both ways. dont show up at the range wearing hot pants and a white halter top.....


So I supposed this is the proper attire ?


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

I shoot in an indoor league and there were a bunch of women. Ohh wait sorry they were guys acting like women!
all jokes aside i never seen the women treated differently there which is nice

now ladies send me your pictures please haha


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Make It Happen said:


> I shoot in an indoor league and there were a bunch of women. Ohh wait sorry they were guys acting like women!
> all jokes aside i never seen the women treated differently there which is nice
> 
> now ladies send me your pictures please haha


As you wish!


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

Tell them you are there to shoot and not interested in finding a husband or boy friend then just out shoot them that should do it.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

PoppieWellie said:


> As you wish!


Going to have to shoot a Bowtech Assassin with that get up...LOL


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

just out shoot them that should do it.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am one of them older men! I approach not only young ladies on the range, but everyone. Other than to say hello and welcome a lady to the range, I personally thinks it is totally rude to say anything else to any lady on the range other a common greeting like you would do to anyone else. I really get angry when I read or see something like this.

For you older and younger guys out there alike who do things like this, just stop it. You are exactly what women try to avoid. Behave yourself! If your wife, daughter, or girlfriend would not approve of your wandering questions to a unknown woman, then you know it is wrong. Shame on you. If any lady wants your help, she will ask for it. That's the time to shine and be a gentleman. Honestly, your mother wouldn't approve of your antics either.

Sorry, I'm done now 
r302


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

maybe there may be some men that hit or flirt with ya girls, but don't panic and quit the sport if that happens. theres a lot worse men out there than bowhunters/archers. Overall, IMHO they/we/ are the best type of folks outthere!


----------

